# First time caller..need Help with SW1500



## FollowingDAD'sSteps (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi ya guys, like the title says im in need of some real help out there from the pros and those who have gone thru this before. I am trying to build a SP sw1500 that i feel in love with, for its art and grime. I want to give this train to my dad as a token of appreciation. The Switcher started life as a Athearn BB conrail DMY. I have striped all color using 91 percent alcohol and shes in good shape. I'm not worried about power right this second, just need input on building her. Also i am looking for Flexcoil trucks for her right now, but no one has them and if they do they want a kidney for them. I would also like info on how to achieve the part on top where the number boards are at. i have heard of using Atlas MP15c ifor that part but cant find them.
Again thanks for all your help and support on this project.

This is What i want to build, one side









This is the other side





here she is my start.



here is another angle

now i would like ur input on redoing the grills for the radiators
here is a close up of the SP


and im thinking of using this style of grill for it. its a K&S Eng, 1/32 Sq Fine Mesh that looks like it would match perfect..( This is were i need input ) i have heard of using PLANO #202 for the mesh but again no one has them



And this is what i would put in front for the fan. Its an extra fan from a Cannon & Company EMD radiator fan part number RF-1702 









Again Thanks guys for the help ahead of time.
PS whats a good prototypical size grab irons for the side, 17", 18" or 24" i was thinking 17" should be close. thanks


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

There used to be a company the produces super detailing kits for many of the BB locomotives. Not sure if there was one for that model. Details West used to make allot of cast pieces like plows, horns etc. One EBay I have seen allot of parts come up. Unfortunately as people buy the highly detailed RTR locomotives there is little market for the detailed parts companies anymore.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting project. Yes, Atlas put flexicoil trucks on their Conrail MP15. You may be able to get them as a spare.Cant help with the details.


----------



## FollowingDAD'sSteps (Dec 24, 2014)

tkruger said:


> There used to be a company the produces super detailing kits for many of the BB locomotives. Not sure if there was one for that model. Details West used to make allot of cast pieces like plows, horns etc. One EBay I have seen allot of parts come up. Unfortunately as people buy the highly detailed RTR locomotives there is little market for the detailed parts companies anymore.


Yes tkruger they are still some companies that make detail parts for BB Locomotives and so far the only one that i have seen are Details West. I have found lots of parts for the 1500 that can interchange with other locomotives. and as far as RTR stuff your right about that, but i have seen lots of guys throw out the plastic details and replace them with details west and or other companies. thanks


----------



## FollowingDAD'sSteps (Dec 24, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Interesting project. Yes, Atlas put flexicoil trucks on their Conrail MP15. You may be able to get them as a spare.Cant help with the details.


hi Cycleops yes i know its an interesting project and that's why i want to build it. its a good challenge for me, lolol, and i will try to contact Atlas and see what they say, thanks for your help


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Re: Acquiring items for your projects 

Look at the SCRATCH BUILDING SUPPLIES and SUPER DETAILING PARTS sections of a late 1990's or early 2000's _Walthers HO Model Railroad Reference Book_...Find what you need among the more than 100 pages of fine print descriptions and line drawings...Then go to your eBay "Followed Searches" page and create a search with email notification...There are thousands of parts listed nearly every day by scores if not hundreds of eBay sellers and if what you need for an Athearn BB item shows up, you will get notified within a few hours of its listing...I've done this for model RR items, photography gear, amateur radio parts, and other hard to find items of interest and it works well.

You can get a Walthers reference book for a few bucks by searching the Title online at Abebooks.com (a great website to find new and used books).

Good luck with your loco project.


----------



## FollowingDAD'sSteps (Dec 24, 2014)

FRED On Board said:


> Re: Acquiring items for your projects
> 
> Look at the SCRATCH BUILDING SUPPLIES and SUPER DETAILING PARTS sections of a late 1990's or early 2000's _Walthers HO Model Railroad Reference Book_...Find what you need among the more than 100 pages of fine print descriptions and line drawings...Then go to your eBay "Followed Searches" page and create a search with email notification...There are thousands of parts listed nearly every day by scores if not hundreds of eBay sellers and if what you need for an Athearn BB item shows up, you will get notified within a few hours of its listing...I've done this for model RR items, photography gear, amateur radio parts, and other hard to find items of interest and it works well.
> 
> ...



Thanks Fred i will check it out


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't tell if these are the same trucks as in your picture
but they are available.

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...TH-39021&Category_Code=HSCLOCMECATH&Featured=

Don


----------



## FollowingDAD'sSteps (Dec 24, 2014)

DonR said:


> I can't tell if these are the same trucks as in your picture
> but they are available.
> 
> http://www.internettrains.com/merch...TH-39021&Category_Code=HSCLOCMECATH&Featured=
> ...



yes Don these are the trucks i need, same as all the websites i have looked at. These like others are back-ordered.
so ill just keep looking. thanks again for the help


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Might be that some one of our members have a defunct SW1500
laying around their train room. Maybe you could buy a whole
dead loco and use the trucks on yours. Use our For Sale or Trade
and post a WANTED dead SW1500 ad. It's free. Won't hurt to
try.

Don


----------



## FollowingDAD'sSteps (Dec 24, 2014)

thanks Don i was actually looking at the sales page..lolol...i will take ur idea and post a wanted for parts.


----------

